# zombie alert



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

I would like to listen but how do I open it or download it.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

gr8johnson said:


> I would like to listen but how do I open it or download it.


Click on the link that he put at the bottom of his post. Once the new window opens click on the download banner and a window will pop up asking if you want to open or save the file.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's great Eyegore, I may have to use that as a ring tone for my phone just to see what kind of looks I get when it goes off.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice job on the Zombie alert !!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

File not found


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

jayb said:


> File not found


Sorry. I'm away from my home computer right now, so I can't upload it. If someone else has it, please Re-upload it! Thanks.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> Sorry. I'm away from my home computer right now, so I can't upload it right now. If someone else has it, please Re-upload it! Thanks.


I uploaded it to my 4shared profile, here is the link.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/1Z0odOC7/zombiealert.html


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for re-uploading it!


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Outstanding!!! Thanks, will be a rude interruption to my graveyard sound scape.


----------

